# Coil Pack bolt stripped



## Stranz459 (Mar 25, 2011)

So i came from work tonight and thought I'd replace my cracked/misfiring coil pack. Well i got all but one of the bolts off and the last one is stripped and I cant get it off now. I tried a couple different things but can't get it. Any ideas on what to do?


----------

